# Blister Stitch Blanket



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

Well I ran across this stitch that intrigued me and thought.... I've got to practice this stitch to add to different garments for a bit of texture... Well, Once I got started I decided it would look great for a shawl... no, maybe a throw, then it turned into an Afghan then into a God only knows size blanket... 

Say Whattttttt? Yep... It's pretty obvious I was in La La Land some where's without any direction, but felt I just a need to knit... Needless to say, it's been a month of dedication with a few other projects in-between to break up the monotony of making this "can't make up my mind what size it's gonna be" project.

Bless my soul it's finally done... I believe I agonized over what the edging would be more then I did about what size it should be, and finally threw this around it, whilst trying to come to a conclusion and vowing all the while that I would never do anything this large again with an afterthought edge. What was I thinking... O' yeah, that's right... I wasn't thinking... But none-the-less, it's finally done... the knitting part that is, as I have good intentions (notice I said intentions) to back it with a light whimsical material, something to keep the raised stitches from being snagged... 

I've got a special little girl in mind for this labor of Love, to include my 1st all in one sweater and Berry Leaf Hat and a pair of booties I still need to pull together... I thinking it will be something she can cuddle up in, take naps under or on top of... whatever her little heart desires, while growing up with it.

It fits the top of a full size bed and is approximately 2' feet from fitting top to the bottom in length of the bed... My conscious tried to beat me into submission egging me to buy more material and make the 2', but my fingers, back and arms assured me if I added anymore to it they would revolt and go on strike... Well I just couldn't have that now could I... :roll: 

I have towards the end of summer to back it and have it ready to wrap for Christmas... It's very warm and really different.

Thank You Lord, for these fruits of my labor... :thumbup:


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow it's amazing


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

It's wonderful! I love your colours and the stitch.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh WOW! How wonderful that looks. You did a great job on that. I think this one deserves the DonnieK High Five, don't you?


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Sooooooooooooooo beautiful ! 

The blanket tricked you. It guided you. From being an unknown it this masterpiece.
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

The white puffs and the variegated background is very interesting and unique. Congatulations.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I love it !!!


----------



## ADyanne (Sep 30, 2013)

Beautiful! I'm currently experimenting with this stitch, and have fallen in love with it!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

From La La Land to Slumber Land :?: ...It turned out Wonderful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AmyMinn (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow! I love this! The colors are pretty and what a unique stitch. Your edging looks great too.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow! Very impressive work!


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

What edging did you use? It is very nice.


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

Its amazing!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

very pretty - love your color choices


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very pretty. I like your choice of colors.


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

Really pretty! The stitch reminds me of the Balkan Mittens many of us made last winter. Does anyone feel the same?

In any case, it will be a wonderful gift to some lucky person!!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

That's gorgeous! I love the colors and the edging too. I'm going to have to look into this stitch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Your labor of love was worth it. You have a beautiful blanket. :thumbup: I laughed with you during your post. You are just as creative a writer as you are a knitter.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

That is lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice and verrryyyy ambitious!


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

It's amazing!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely stitch.


----------



## cialea (Jan 8, 2014)

I think it very beautiful and much loved... Those "Off the cuff" projects are sometimes the best! Good job!


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

that is amazing! so love it!


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

momcat531 said:


> What edging did you use? It is very nice.


Thank You Momcat531... I used that reversed crochet (crab stitch/shrimp st... seems to have several names for it)... but instead of going under the legs to do the stitch I went into the inside leg, did the crab stitch and then on the next round I went into the outside leg with a DC and repeated this with the Turqua then white.

The shells were stretched out a bit as not to curl (one day I'll get serious about writing things down) and I believe the count was but don't hold me too it as I was kinda making things up as I went along... here goes...
attach yarn with single crochet (sc) through post hole
skp 2 sts, and DC 6x's in top of 3rd st., then skip 2 sts and sc into PH skipping 2 sts, and dc 6x's in top of 3rd st. Repeat this allllllll the way around...

Have I thoroughly confused you yet? If so, I'm not surprised... :lol:

Hope this helps...


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Oh WOW! How wonderful that looks. You did a great job on that. I think this one deserves the DonnieK High Five, don't you?


Thank, Ya, Thank Ya, Thank Ya... (in my Gomer Pile voice, lol)
I appreciate the high 5... my aching body parts appreciates it as well... :thumbup:


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

JeanWilkins said:


> Your labor of love was worth it. You have a beautiful blanket. :thumbup: I laughed with you during your post. You are just as creative a writer as you are a knitter.


Thank You Jean... Those who know me says I can be a character at times... You know I'm one of those folks that talks with my hands and all grades of facial expressions... lol... :wink:

My grannies would always ask for a good bedtime story and I had to always make sure I was in character for them... Appreciate the compliment!


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

shelty lover said:


> Really pretty! The stitch reminds me of the Balkan Mittens many of us made last winter. Does anyone feel the same?
> 
> In any case, it will be a wonderful gift to some lucky person!!


Shelty Lover... I've never seen a Balkan Mitten... got a pic you could share.. I'd be interested in learning that.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

That is soooo cool! Beautiful work!


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

josheli said:


> Very nice and verrryyyy ambitious!


Ambitious doesn't even begin to describe how crazy I was to wade as deep as I did in that pond... I thought I was that little red engine in the beginning... you know... "yes I can, yes I can", and midway through,  I was hearing myself vocalizing, "REALLY!" :roll: have you bumped your head and lost your mind... :hunf: Lord... please work with a Sistah... :wink:


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

DHobbit said:


> Sooooooooooooooo beautiful !
> 
> The blanket tricked you. It guided you. From being an unknown it this masterpiece.
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


DHobbit... It certainly did trick me... :lol: Just wish I was a master of this piece...


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

ADyanne said:


> Beautiful! I'm currently experimenting with this stitch, and have fallen in love with it!


Yessssss, Sistah-Girl... I've found this stitch incorporates really well into many things. Hope you enjoy designing with it...


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

arkynana said:


> From La La Land to Slumber Land :?: ...It turned out Wonderful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Arkynana... by the time I got to Slumber Land, I was plum worn out and couldn't get any sleep... I was counting Blisters like they were sheep... :lol:


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank You everyone for your kind opinions, compliments and encouragement... It helps to my knitting comrades care enough to share their thoughts... I'm honored.

Blessings of Peace upon you all!


----------



## henderpag (Dec 15, 2013)

It's Beautiful, love it.


----------



## Ellelleen (Apr 27, 2014)

Outstanding!!!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Very nice work! :thumbup:


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Beautiful work, you did a wonderful job.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

omg that is a lot of knitting . look good Happy knitting Linda


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

sevolnam said:


> Thank You Jean... Those who know me says I can be a character at times... You know I'm one of those folks that talks with my hands and all grades of facial expressions... lol... :wink:
> 
> My grannies would always ask for a good bedtime story and I had to always make sure I was in character for them... Appreciate the compliment!


You're welcome. I've heard a lot of people who use their hands to talk say that, if their hands were tied down, they wouldn't be able to talk. :lol: I sometimes use hand gestures a lot. My husband is one who talks with his hands. 
I like to write and have taken creative writing courses in which I received 4.00 GPA. The last writing course I took was in the fall of 2010 when I first started working on my associate's degree in medical transcription. I graduated from the 2-year course with an overall GPA of 3.66. Not that I'm bragging, but that's not too bad for a senior citizen who didn't know much about the computer prior to that.


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

JeanWilkins said:


> You're welcome. I've heard a lot of people who use their hands to talk say that, if their hands were tied down, they wouldn't be able to talk. :lol: I sometimes use hand gestures a lot. My husband is one who talks with his hands.
> I like to write and have taken creative writing courses in which I received 4.00 GPA. The last writing course I took was in the fall of 2010 when I first started working on my associate's degree in medical transcription. I graduated from the 2-year course with an overall GPA of 3.66. Not that I'm bragging, but that's not too bad for a senior citizen who didn't know much about the computer prior to that.


CONGRATULATIONS! What a wonderful achievement... and no I don't consider expressing what you've achieved as bragging... you've got a lot to be thankful for in that regard. A dear friend of mine is an author and has written a couple of children's books... she stays on me often with encouraging nudges to tell my story... She feels my life is a book waiting to be told... I'm always flattered when she reminds me of this, but in my mind I'm saying... You think I'm crazy now... I'd be certifiable if I delve into something like that... lol... Again, well done Sistah-Girl and you keep on keeping on!


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

sevolnam said:


> CONGRATULATIONS! What a wonderful achievement... and no I don't consider expressing what you've achieved as bragging... you've got a lot to be thankful for in that regard. A dear friend of mine is an author and has written a couple of children's books... she stays on me often with encouraging nudges to tell my story... She feels my life is a book waiting to be told... I'm always flattered when she reminds me of this, but in my mind I'm saying... You think I'm crazy now... I'd be certifiable if I delve into something like that... lol... Again, well done Sistah-Girl and you keep on keeping on!


I do have a couple of anthology books, each of which has one of my poems in them that I had entered into poetry contests. Unfortunately, I didn't win any money for them, but it was a thrill to see my work in print.


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

JeanWilkins said:


> I do have a couple of anthology books, each of which has one of my poems in them that I had entered into poetry contests. Unfortunately, I didn't win any money for them, but it was a thrill to see my work in print.


I bet it was...


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

ooooooo that is so great!


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

I really like this design. It somehow makes me think of a beehive. Lucky little girl!!

Lynne


----------



## lilpig (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks great. Labor of love (of knitting).


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Where can I find this stitch? I'd like to try it.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

It is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful work! You have surely created a family heirloom!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> Where can I find this stitch? I'd like to try it.


Never mind, I found a YouTube video telling how to do this stitch.. Pretty easy, but I can see where it would be addictive.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It's gorgeous. I love it &#128158;


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Magnificent stitch,beautiful work and colours.


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

Is this also called the Tuck stitch?


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I love it! Great work.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks a lot like the bubble wrap stitch.


----------



## scottie55 (Jul 5, 2014)

stunning xxx


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

WOW! That's amazing. Love it.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

What a beautiful stitch. I am sure that blanket will be cuddled with a lot.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

oh, it's beautiful.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

oh, it's beautiful.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

oh, it's beautiful. 



sorry - about multiple responses.


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

Very impressive! I'm going to try this stitch too! 
The way you have used the colours is superb!


----------



## momswanson (Jun 14, 2013)

Wow is so right! Beautiful!


----------



## concl8ve (Mar 12, 2014)

Very nice. Where did you get the pattern? I would like to try it sometime.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I love the stitch and I love the colours. Lucky little girl.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Interesting stitch and beautiful afghan! ;0)


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

great color combination


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Its so pretty--well done!


----------



## cpreston1 (Apr 23, 2011)

love it ,she will love it too


----------



## MumofMatty (Dec 11, 2013)

That is really pretty!!! I need to find a pattern for that stitch. It really is beautiful. I agree that the colour choice is really lovely.


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

That is beautiful! You did a great job with a lovely color combination.


----------



## crickenwood (Jul 4, 2014)

What is the stitch pattern called? It's very interesting.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Wonderful blanket, so beautiful!


----------



## Donsdotter (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh that IS cool! Well done!


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

So Pretty. Lots of work but worth it.


----------



## Grandma Marylou (Mar 8, 2011)

Lucky little girl! It's beautiful.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Well worth the time and effort - it is gorgeous


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Positively, absolutely STUNNING!


----------



## lcalhoun (Feb 13, 2014)

Such dedication, it's truly beautiful


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

Your blanket is beautiful and any little girl would love to have it.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

I love your blanket. I had to read all your comments in this thread. I also love the way you reply to them.


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow! that's beautiful


----------



## Nonicita (Jun 10, 2011)

It's beautiful.


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

beautiful work,love all the colors.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

I just love this. I think it may be on my to do list. I really like the color combo and the edging is just right.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Really beautiful work and this stitch is lovely.


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

A most stunning piece of art. Well done. Sometimes project and need lead pieces are the best. This fits that bill I think


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Interesting stitch and it makes a gorgeous pattern.


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

love it and will try this Blister Stitch.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh, very cool!
This looks like a good titch formaking facecloths too


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Beautiful blanket ! &#9829;


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Very pretty! Love the colors, love the stitch.


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

I love that stitch! You did a really great job with it!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Please PM me with link to that stitch pattern. Love it


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

It is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

It is amazing!!!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

How creative. Well worth all the work.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow! What an incredibly cool stitch! Love the blanket.

Hazel


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

lovely


----------



## Brawny (Feb 2, 2014)

Very Pretty! Was it hard to do?


----------



## derfer (Feb 1, 2013)

Great work .What is the stitch called . I live your colors .


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Its beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Looks like marshmallows to me. I bet this is very cuddly to wrap oneself in. I like it very much!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesomeness!


----------



## redkat (Apr 29, 2014)

sevolnam, you mentioned backing your throw. What will you use to back it with? It is very beautiful!!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

What an amazing journey with a lovely blanket at the end!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

I really like the colors, and the way the they work in the pattern design. Nice job! What is this pattern called? I think I missed that.


----------



## Princessofquitealot (Oct 26, 2011)

Well Done


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

How fun! Love the colors.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

wow, that's cool, but look's like a lot of hard work!


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

It's amazing!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous! Love your colors!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

That idea is now scrambling for a spot on my list. Intriguing and lovely.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

It is terrific as comments are just flying. Looks like a yarn eater? What size needle and yarn did you use? Your choice of colours really make it stand out.Tempting to try it.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

It's the Blister or Tuck Stitch.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Stephhy said:


> It's the Blister or Tuck Stitch.


I posted a link to a tutorial.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

sevolnam said:


> Well I ran across this stitch that intrigued me and thought.... I've got to practice this stitch to add to different garments for a bit of texture... Well, Once I got started I decided it would look great for a shawl... no, maybe a throw, then it turned into an Afghan then into a God only knows size blanket...
> 
> Say Whattttttt? Yep... It's pretty obvious I was in La La Land some where's without any direction, but felt I just a need to knit... Needless to say, it's been a month of dedication with a few other projects in-between to break up the monotony of making this "can't make up my mind what size it's gonna be" project.
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Lovely work. The special little girl is going to love her blankie!
Thanks for sharing.
Hannet


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

Brawny said:


> Very Pretty! Was it hard to do?


Not at all, once you determine the multiples of 4 + whatever number of stitches you want to end with which was 3 for me if not mistaken, (but the pattern called for 4+1)... I will admit it does take some focus to remember to drop the stitches to make the blister... I would laugh at myself when I came back too reality and saw that I had knitted across the whole row show of 20 or so stitches without making the blisters... or put the blanket down and picked it up and started purling back before getting to the end of the knit side... My poor husband would yell out... "is everything alright in there" because I'd be vocalizing, "Really! not today Satan, get behind me... you think your cute, but I rebuke you in the precious name of Jesus!" :hunf: now I will say this, I didn't know how to knit in reverse until I started making this project, and after frogging the portion I had turned and did almost 2 rows of, I got busy practicing the method and now I'm an expert in that as I did the rest of the blanket with the reverse knit method. So if your familiar with this process I high recommend you use it. With that said, I'm feeling empowered to conquer the Entrelac pattern. :lol:

If you need a visual, I used a youtube video called the tuck stitch by the knitpurlhunter at 




Hope this helps, and looking forward to your masterpiece...


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

wonderful!


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

arlenecc said:


> It is terrific as comments are just flying. Looks like a yarn eater? What size needle and yarn did you use? Your choice of colours really make it stand out.Tempting to try it.


I used a US sz 8/5mm and approximately 13 oz's of RedHeart Supersaver (10oz) Yarn called "BonBon Print" and RedHeart Supersaver Jumbo (14oz) "Soft White" of which I used 1 and 1/2 skeins of. They are both Medium 4ply worsted weights. It's the blisters that eat the yarn up. Because my blanket covered the top of a full size bed in width, and was approximately 2' shy to the edge of the bed in length... so basically it didn't cover the pillows.

I believe that one skein each is more then enough to do a crib blanket and a decent size throw.

It wasn't expensive to make as I was fortunate enough to catch them on sale at WalMart last December.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very nice.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

I love it!! You were inspired!


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Love it! It's just beautiful.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Beautiful! The stitch is unique. I just love your afghan!


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Beautiful  enjoy your day


----------



## spydr716 (Feb 24, 2011)

Where did you find the pattern? It's gorgeous!


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Love it! Looks like bubble wrap without the popping sound!


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Beautiful and amazing! 

Donna K


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow that came out amazingly beautiful


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Very nice work! Whoever gets this blanket will have a warm, cozy winter!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful, I love it...love your colour choices too


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

spydr716 said:


> Where did you find the pattern? It's gorgeous!


It wasn't a pattern persay, it was a stitch called a Blister by some and Tuck stitch by others... There is a youtube video I posted a link for a visual. It's done in multiples of 4 + 1, 2 or 3 whichever you deem necessary for the opposite side of the item your working with.

Hope this helps...


----------



## AMadknitter (Apr 21, 2013)

WOW!!! That is so cool!! I love the colors and the design.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

That is lovely!


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

oooooo! Pretty, I like.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

love it


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

Very nice!! Love the stitch and love the size...


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

sevolnam said:


> Not at all, once you determine the multiples of 4 + whatever number of stitches you want to end with which was 3 for me if not mistaken, (but the pattern called for 4+1)... I will admit it does take some focus to remember to drop the stitches to make the blister... I would laugh at myself when I came back too reality and saw that I had knitted across the whole row show of 20 or so stitches without making the blisters... or put the blanket down and picked it up and started purling back before getting to the end of the knit side... My poor husband would yell out... "is everything alright in there" because I'd be vocalizing, "Really! not today Satan, get behind me... you think your cute, but I rebuke you in the precious name of Jesus!" :hunf: now I will say this, I didn't know how to knit in reverse until I started making this project, and after frogging the portion I had turned and did almost 2 rows of, I got busy practicing the method and now I'm an expert in that as I did the rest of the blanket with the reverse knit method. So if your familiar with this process I high recommend you use it. With that said, I'm feeling empowered to conquer the Entrelac pattern. :lol:
> 
> If you need a visual, I used a youtube video called the tuck stitch by the knitpurlhunter at
> 
> ...


I like your story! Great outcome!


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

sevolnam said:


> Shelty Lover... I've never seen a Balkan Mitten... got a pic you could share.. I'd be interested in learning that.


Sorry, don't have the techie skills to post a picture, but if you google Balkan style newfie mittens, you find several sites!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Great blanket! Congratulations on your perserverance!!!!!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

shelty lover said:


> Sorry, don't have the techie skills to post a picture, but if you google Balkan style newfie mittens, you find several sites!


Here ya go! http://www.bing.com/search?mkt=en-US&q=Balkan+style+newfie+mittens&FORM=IA10BR&pc=RTME


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> Here ya go! http://www.bing.com/search?mkt=en-US&q=Balkan+style+newfie+mittens&FORM=IA10BR&pc=RTME


Thanks Grandmaknitstoo!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

shelty lover said:


> Thanks Grandmaknitstoo!


You are welcome!
:thumbup:If you would like to do it yourself next time, highlight the address in the bar at the top of the page, just press conrol c at the same time, and go to the page you want to post on and press control v at the same time and post your comment.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

It turned out beautifully in spite of the stress!!!
Where did you find the stitch?


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, MY GOODNESS!!!! What a lot of work!!! It's beautiful!!!


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

I love that! looks cozy, and very colorful.....wonderful pattern.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

I love it! The colors are beautiful and it looks extremely comfy and cuddly.... I'm sure that little girl will enjoy snuggling into it for years to come ~ congrats! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Izzibear (Nov 6, 2013)

looks warm and cuddly Nice


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Love the pattern and the colours you have chosen, it looks really snuggly


----------



## KathMK (Jul 18, 2014)

The Knitmaster (Studio) Punch card 3A. is an eight row repeat of three knitted stitches and one tuck. Repeat for three more rows then you do four rows working the four stitches as K1 tuck 1 Knit2 so the tucks on the second lot of four rows are under the three knits stitches of the first lot of four rows.

By incorporating two straight knit rows inbetween the sets of four rows you get the pattern you have hand knitted.


----------



## KathMK (Jul 18, 2014)

I think the blanket looks lovely.

Can you say what needle you knitted it on. Problem is the USA yarns are difficult for me to understand in the UK but if you give a needle sizes US - I do have a list to convert to metric or UK needles.


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

Beauteous for sure. I love your color choices and I shall make it a point to send you my address for the next one of these Blister Stitch Blankets you plan to make. Trust me when I say, I shall cherish it! The best part of your submission was the story behind this project. I chuckled all the way to the hilarious end! You are just one talented Yarn Spinner, Ahem, and extremely entertaining. Keep up the good work and Happy Knitting.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Beautiful colors and texture!


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

Love it


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

Love love love it.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Beautiful blanket!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that is so beautiful!


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> Here ya go! http://www.bing.com/search?mkt=en-US&q=Balkan+style+newfie+mittens&FORM=IA10BR&pc=RTME


Thanks so much for the link... they are pretty interesting...


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

Byrdgal said:


> It turned out beautifully in spite of the stress!!!
> Where did you find the stitch?


I was googling some stitch patterns and ran across it that way and then found the you tube link by knitpurlhunter of which she called it the Tuck Stitch... the rest was history...


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

KathMK said:


> I think the blanket looks lovely.
> 
> Can you say what needle you knitted it on. Problem is the USA yarns are difficult for me to understand in the UK but if you give a needle sizes US - I do have a list to convert to metric or UK needles.


Thank you KathMK... 
I used two size 8 (5mm) 29" circular needles and the yarn was Red Heart super saver 4ply med. worsted weight.


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

SimplyGran said:


> Beauteous for sure. I love your color choices and I shall make it a point to send you my address for the next one of these Blister Stitch Blankets you plan to make. Trust me when I say, I shall cherish it! The best part of your submission was the story behind this project. I chuckled all the way to the hilarious end! You are just one talented Yarn Spinner, Ahem, and extremely entertaining. Keep up the good work and Happy Knitting.


Awwwww.... Thank you so much Simplegran... I appreciate your heart felt sentiments... I guess I nurtured this part of my personality prior to leaving the work force I use to be a Family Self Sufficency Coordinator for our local Housing Urban and Development Section 8 program... My job required that I recruited no less then 25 low income clients to inspire and assistance in achieving their goals of becoming self sufficient. With that said I had to find ways of being a creative motivational speaker, proficient in giving clear and concise directions for programs I had to develop for them to participate in like, Nutrition wholeness, Budgeting, Becoming Credit Worthy, and becoming first time home buyers...

With all that on my plate, I had to find a way to hold their attention and make them want to come to the meetings and workshops I would prepare for them. It was a lot of hard work not only for them but for me as well. When they finally accomplished their goals and met the demands of the contract they signed, their graduation was a financial gift for them and a life time of blessings for me.

My Sistah/Girlfriend who is an author of children's books often tells me I need to write my life's experiences as they are great stories she never tires of hearing... I told her I'd leave the writing to her... :lol:

Do PM me with your information, you never know what kind of blessing might surprise you on any given day! Be well and I look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Knitter Betty (May 21, 2011)

It is beautiful. What is the stitch???? I would like to try it.


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

Knitter Betty said:


> It is beautiful. What is the stitch???? I would like to try it.


Greetings Knitter Betty...

The stitch has quite a few names I later found out... Initially I found it as the "Tuck Stitch", then the "Blister Stitch" and Nancy Wynn uses the stitch pattern but calls it a Bubble Stitch... so you choose... You can find a tutorial on YouTube by as I mentioned Nancy Wynn and the Knitpurlhunter. Whatever color you choose for the blisters/bubbles know that it takes 2x's more then the foundation color which is 2 rows to 4 of the blister.

I found the same stitch called Bubble by Elizzza on Youtube that showed a different method of this stitch...

Try a sample and see what you think about it...

Blessing and Happy Knitting...


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

It is gorgeous! Luv the colors.


----------

